# Guerrero vs Aydin + Groves vs Sierra: Live RBR Updates & Discussion



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:bbb

*TV Info*
US tv goes live at 8pm ET on ShoExtreme / Main event is live from 10pm ET on Showtime Championship Boxing.
British fans we're on air from 1am (BST) live on BoxNation.

*On the bill..*

Robert Guerrero vs Selcuk Aydin - _interim WBC Welterweight belt_
Shawn Porter vs Alfonso Gomez - _10 rounds Light-Middleweight_
*Hugo Centeno Jr UD Ayi Bruce* - _8 rounds Light-Middleweight_ - Centeno uses his height and reach to control Bruce from range and win every round comfortably.
*George Groves TKO 6 Francisco Sierra *- _10 rounds Super-Middleweight_ - Groves overcomes a bad cut, suffered by a clash of heads, to stop Sierra with an impressive knockout finish.

Any predictions?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Great card. Really looking forward to this one.

Porter-Gomez is the tricky one for me.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Guerrero on point but there's every chance he gets overpowered. 

Dont know anything about the undercard other than Ugly Kid :conf


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to the 3 main fights, I think Gomez beats Porter myself.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Reckon Groves stops this guy? Not sure whether to have a sneaky bet, I'm feeling the itch - haven't done for a while.

At first glance 10/11 seems okay value given Miranda decimated him in a round, but I think it might be a one off on closer inspection. Went to a 7 round TD with GDon George who can bang and stopped in 11 by Oosthuizen. Don't think Groves is a thudding puncher, just got handspeed and can easily see him shaking the ring rust.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Looking forward to the 3 main fights, I think Gomez beats Porter myself.


He could well do, its an interesting fight. I picked Porter in Mands thread purely in case Gomez has has the stuffing knocked out of him over the last couple of years.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

It is a very good card. 

Always been a fan of Gomez', so hopefully he can pull off the upset.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Going for Porter, don't rate him greatly but just going with the extra bit of speed to impress the judges.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Great card. Really looking forward to this one.
> 
> Porter-Gomez is the tricky one for me.


Same here. It's hard to tell how much 'Fonso can bring what with his inactivity/last outing, but he's always been a very capable fighter and I've personally never been overly impressed with Porter. Despite being rather inaccurate and not really sitting down on his shots particularly often, Porter's work is often pretty flashy and voluminousness. Even if it's legitimately close I can see that _really_ swaying the judges. Well, that as well as him being the fighter that's ''backed'', obviously.:yep

Would love to see Gomez do it though, always liked the dude.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano check-hooking in

bama

:bluesuit

:hammer


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous George is back :happy

Come on Groves :bbb


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

"Caaaaaaam on Grovesy".:clap:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in two minds about the main event. I kinda hope Guerrero gets a spanking as I car put up with him saying he is a 5 weight champion. But then again I have him in my accumulator with Groves - Sierra over 6 rounds


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

My predictions..

Groves stops Sierra after 3 or 4 rounds. He's gonna box sharp and break Sierra down with hard punches from range as he manoeuvres round him.
Porter gonna cut Gomez up and force a late stoppage.
Guerrero's gonna put on a masterclass against Aydin and really impress.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

How dangerous a fight for Groves is this?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Groves wearing blue.. 

Haye/Valuev gameplan coming up :yep


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

If Groves is any good its not risky at all, Oosthuizen outclassed Sierra, Miranda smashed him to bits.

But Groves has a crap chin and if Sierra's record is not smoke and mirrors maybe its a slight risk.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

"You've got no chin George"


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure why Tomkins keeps saying this is Groves' U.S. debut. It isn't. He fought Alfredo Contreas in Las Vegas. Ended up stopping Contreas in a bad stoppage, but he was winning g every round anyway.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"George the Saint"?

No.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I always feel groves is KO waiting to happen with the low left hand/chin issues.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Shaping up to be a belter


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Sierra looks a big unit. Groves planting his feet in there, fancies bombing him out over the top with the right hand counter. Risky, maybe.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Mr Technical but he's getting caught when he stands & trades


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good first round, Groves got hit with a couple of decent shots


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Groves looking ragged in the first. Sierra hardly moving at all. Standing square on in the middle of the ring with little head movement and a solid high guard. Groves just edging it but some interesting moments.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

groves needs to pick his punches, when he is in the right positions due to footwork


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally, Farhood mentions that "this is his 2nd fight here in the U.S."


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Groves but its not a convincing display so far.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont understand why groves always gets hit with a big right before he wakes up


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

That was better especially the last min,he's still wild at times mind. 

Sierra obviously just wants to throw with groves who was doing a good job of feinting and not becoming too predictable.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor mans Juan Roldan anyone?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

1-1, good 2nd round for Groves


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shit Groves cut, looks bad


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

fuck a cut


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Shit that looks a bad cut on Groves' right eye.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad cut for groves


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sierra is alright to a point, battered Don George and managed a draw with Dyah Davis. He can(or could at the time, anyways) evidently hang with the lesser prospects at 168, down to Groves now to show he's one of the better ones. Not doing too bad of a job so far, bothered Sierra quite a bit to the body in the 2nd.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

From a headbutt I assume? Didn't look like a punch.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What a round!

Horrible cut


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Landed a very nice right hand there, but then got caught right after


Shit, cut does look bad


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

The cuts OK unless the ref/ doctor panics. Looks worse than it is.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27 Groves

Best round of the fight, Gorgeous George cut from a butt & going to war in final minute. Landing more than he's taking but not the best tactics


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR GROVES


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves skin is so fragile, he bruises and swells very easily.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah clash of heads. Groves covered in blood. If he takes Sierra to war I think he can bomb him out but it's a risky tactic.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Groves can't seem to be in an easy fight unless its Paul Smith.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Feckin hell. Great action. Cut looks awful slight bonus it's not his left eye. 

Groves skin looks very similar to how Henry Coopers used to be.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Horrible cut, not going to stop the fight but Groves will be out for a while, Fwank a relieved man if he can't make the Anderson fight in September now.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves is good at setting traps


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking hell Groves, keeps landing the big right and getting caught trying to wildy follow it up.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

40-36 Groves

His best round so far, good fight this.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

George ain't showing great power for a guy that's a bit of a gunslinger when forced into a fight. Anderson walked through his head shots too. Worries me a little.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Like this aggressive boxing from Groves, he's entertaining the yanks tonight.

Sierra has a fairly bad swelling on his left eye......


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Corner done a good job.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Very good fight for first bout of tv undercard.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Didn't realise Guerrero had any fans.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, Groves really is a fighter I wouldn't put money on when he makes it to world class level. A bit like Amir Khan. Not a reliable chin, and leaves himself exposed.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fun to watch though, eh DD?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck it i'm cracking open the 50% vodka

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves hurt there!

I have the Mexican that round, but that's his only one so far


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

both landed good body shots in that round


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

50-45 Groves

George looked a bit hurt near the end, Sierra is a tough mofo


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh most certainly.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

TheDemolitionDan said:


> Yeah, Groves really is a fighter I wouldn't put money on when he makes it to world class level. A bit like Amir Khan. Not a reliable chin, and leaves himself exposed.


He has taken huge shots from a big puncher so far. His chin looks ok to me


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Fuck it i'm cracking open the 50% vodka
> 
> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


War Unknown Poster! You'll be out on your feet by the time Guerrero make's his ring walk :lol::good


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Groves bad chin showing its ugly head, there. I think you're seeing he neither has a world class chin nor power, in this fight. It's a big problem for a guy that takes risks and likes to trade. He's pretty talented athletically, might be time to go back to the DeGale tactics.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Groves' left really does go on walkabouts when he throws the right hand. Always looks very much open to be countered off his last punch when he does.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, people are exaggerating Groves chin vulnerabilities, basing it mostly on the Anderson fight im guessing.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

BANG!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

_Very nice_ finish.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

shit missed the last round, what happened?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What a fucking shot!!!!!

Awesome KO!


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

GROVES IS A FUCKING FINISHER! Beautiful!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bang on the chen, good finish by George


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Bingo! Cracking shot! Very fun fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Groves bad chin showing its ugly head, there. I think you're seeing he neither has a world class chin nor power, in this fight. It's a big problem for a guy that takes risks and likes to trade. He's pretty talented athletically, might be time to go back to the DeGale tactics.


Not sure about that. Groves has power. He doesn't always use it but when he trades with people he can stop them, as he just proved. Obviously it's not at world level yet but he's still improving.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck me! Great fight. The Yanks are going to love that! I wonder if it'll get a showing on the main programme?

That was some combo!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn you could hear that finishing right hand a mile away. Great stuff from Groves.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

That finish was fantastic. 

Great way to start the action for tonight :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a serious knockout!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fuck me! Great fight. The Yanks are going to love that! I wonder if it'll get a showing on the main programme?
> 
> That was some combo!


Im watching it on shobox now....


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

love how he put his glove up when turning into a potential hook on that combo, top stuff


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

When he came in, he came in to boos. Now, he walks out to cheers and applause.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That right hand after Sierra rose was _NASTY_ man.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Good outing for George. Good exposure, exciting fight, mostly trouble free except for a brief moment where he looked wobbled and the unfortunate cut. Going to be one of those guys that gets opened up easy.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Im watching it on shobox now....


This is ShoBox Extreme is it not? The main broadcast has Guerrero-Aydin and Porter-Gomez I think. I believe that's what Gaz is referring to.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> War Unknown Poster! You'll be out on your feet by the time Guerrero make's his ring walk :lol::good


Just had one (rather large) measure with some lemonade and that's some strong shit.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> This is ShoBox Extreme is it not? The main broadcast has Guerrero-Aydin and Porter-Gomez I think. I believe that's what Gaz is referring to.


Oh right my bad.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Exciting from Groves great finish. I worry bout him higher up in class he goes if he is gonna be that wild.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Groves is a fan friendly fighter in and out of the ring, can't see him being ready for September which is a shame, but hopefully he can get a big fight soon and forget the domestic fights


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Roe said:


> Not sure about that. Groves has power. He doesn't always use it but when he trades with people he can stop them, as he just proved. Obviously it's not at world level yet but he's still improving.


He has power but not real power at world class in my opinion. I mean actual knock out power against guys who aren't right there getting hit with 50% of everything you throw. It took a long time for him to really hurt the guy compared with a guy like Miranda who has actual heavy hands, big difference.

It's not bad power at all but its all about the style, that's why it concerns me. George quite often fights like a guy that believes in his KO ratio rather than as a boxer puncher.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Really fun fight. GG countered well and worked the body effectively and obviously the finish was pretty brutal. Got a good workout from this guy as well and GG looked a bit rusty at times but overall I thought he looked really good.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Im watching it on shobox now....


Is that the same channel as the main fights are on though, SOK? I read somewhere the undercard was being shown on another Showtime channel and then they go over to the main channel for the "big" fights? Might be wrong though!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my, that KO was a peach


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Is that the same channel as the main fights are on though, SOK? I read somewhere the undercard was being shown on another Showtime channel and then they go over to the main channel for the "big" fights? Might be wrong though!


Yeah, think it was shobox extreme Gaz. Didn't pay too much attention to the broadcast.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Would go as far as to call them TEAK tough Barry?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I believe Showtime are only showing Guerrero/Aydin on their main channel. ShoExtreme has the undercard, including the Alfonso Gomez fight.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> He has power but not real power at world class in my opinion. I mean actual knock out power against guys who aren't right there getting hit with 50% of everything you throw. It took a long time for him to really hurt the guy compared with a guy like Miranda who has actual heavy hands, big difference.
> 
> It's not bad power at all but its all about the style, that's why it concerns me. George quite often fights like a guy that believes in his KO ratio rather than as a boxer puncher.


Not natural power unless he gets a good swing at it?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

What was that, 10 seconds before Showtime used the word "tough" and mentioned Azumah Nelson talking about this guy? :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Yeah, think it was shobox extreme Gaz. Didn't pay too much attention to the broadcast.


:good

maybe they'll give Groves a highlight spot if the main event finishes early?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a teak tough Ghanain unfortunately, appears to be a Togolese fraudster


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

I just caught the end of the Groves fight there, good finish.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This guy Bruce is not a TTG :-(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ayi Bruce got seriously shook up by Ishe Smiths right hand not too long ago, wonder if he can present any sort of a challenge?


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Crazy how Ayi Bruce looks a lot like Shawn Porter. I had to take a double take a couple of times there. I'm like wait, the Porter fight still isn't for another hour.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

5 KO losses from 7, this guy ain't Ghanaian.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> 5 KO losses from 7, this guy ain't Ghanaian.


This

Almost stopped in a round ops


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> 5 KO losses from 7, this guy ain't Ghanaian.


this


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> 5 KO losses from 7, this guy ain't Ghanaian.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: The awkward moment when Showtime put up a list of fights that they're showing and BoxNation commentator John Rawling has to hope that they're showing some of the fights mentioned as well.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Every body shot that lands Bruce doubles over a bit.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: The awkward moment when Showtime put up a list of fights that they're showing and BoxNation commentator John Rawling has to hope that they're showing some of the fights mentioned as well.


"We're not showing those 2 but we have got the other one"


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

man if the ghost ever does get a floyd fight there will so many puns going around when he aint landing shit ''the ghost is inexistent'' etc


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Centeno getting a little bit careless and/or lazy there. Beginning to back up in straight lines with his chin hanging. Needs to get back to circling and side-stepping with his jab when he isn't letting his hands go.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

If Centeno threw an extra 30 punches a round he'd be like a poor mans version of Paul Williams.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Still surprised that Canelo-Lopez is scheduled for the 15th. Still waiting for one of them to get injured in training camp and they have to postpone.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening all.:hi:
Nice turnout tonight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How bad would the replacement opponent be for Canelo if Lopez dropped out?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Evening all.:hi:
> Nice turnout tonight


yoooo


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

O,k, maye he's part Ghanian, done well to survive considering the start he endured


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Not impressed with Centeno or his Togolese opponent. Dull fight


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Not impressed with Centeno or his Togolese opponent. Dull fight


Don't dis "The Boss"!


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

That was like a big brother vs little brother type fight. Big brother just sort of hitting little brother with some love taps, and little brother was really trying to KO big brother. Wild swings and misses falling down and what not.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I wasn't too impressed either tbh.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Man the show has finished 30 mins early..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Man the show has finished 30 mins early..


Ah so they're showing Porter/Gomez on normal Showtime then? Guess they have nothing left to show then and it's just gonna be a half hour break.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ah so they're showing Porter/Gomez on normal Showtime then? Guess they have nothing left to show then and it's just gonna be a half hour break.


Yep. T.V. just gets 4 fights. The two on Extreme, and the two co-features on the main Showtime. At the arena, they are showing a 4 round fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool :good Cheers.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Has Groves been on would check thread but I'm lazy


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

So we ain't getting anything until 3?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ah so they're showing Porter/Gomez on normal Showtime then? Guess they have nothing left to show then and it's just gonna be a half hour break.


Yeah, it like 30 mins of commercials till the show starts up the main channel. :-(


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sod off Buncey


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Has Groves been on would check thread but I'm lazy


Yup.

Cut bad over the eye in the third. Shook up in the 5th, but knocked Sierra out on the 6th with a brutal combo


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LHL said:


> Has Groves been on would check thread but I'm lazy


First post of the thread rounds up what's happened so far.

Yeah Groves won. Looked dodgy-ish at times, won pretty much every round though, badly cut in the 3rd (I think) and stopped Sierra with a good finish in the 6th.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

LHL said:


> Has Groves been on would check thread but I'm lazy


he's been on. Make sure you D/L the fight mate, its a cracker!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Yup.
> 
> Cut bad over the eye in the third. Shook up in the 5th, but knocked Sierra out on the 6th with a brutal combo


Sounds like its worth a watch then. Was he struggling bar the cut and being shook up or was it comfortable.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Whats Buncey been saying then?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> he's been on. Make sure you D/L the fight mate, its a cracker!


Will do mate. Cheers


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Whats Buncey been saying then?


Right now he's talking about how Audley Harrison should fight.. as if he's gonna change his style now he's close to 41 :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Sounds like its worth a watch then. Was he struggling bar the cut and being shook up or was it comfortable.


Every round was very competitive. I thought he won all but one, but he was getting clocked. It was an absolutely cracking fight, and well worth a watch!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

What time is this due to finish 4am or 5am?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

5am.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Right now he's talking about how Audley Harrison should fight.. as if he's gonna change his style now he's close to 41 :lol:


Oh dear. :yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> What time is this due to finish 4am or 5am?


Officially the show is on till 5.30!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Great to see Kid Chocolate getting so much love. Phenomenal fighter


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Guys!!! 

Great docu to past the time, not seen this before.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn I wanna be Cuban


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Damn I wanna be Cuban


nah, you want to be Cuban and a good athlete, you don't want to be just Cuban.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a natural athlete you cheeky shit, got a darts players physique and everything.

Darts, pool, snooker, anything i'm just a natural.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow Guerrero stays in a shack


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Henry Armstrong, Manny Pacquiao, and.............._Robert Guerrero_?!?!

:err


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I'm a natural athlete you cheeky shit, got a darts players physique and everything.
> 
> Darts, pool, snooker, anything i'm just a natural.


Sorry fella, no offence meant!:lol: I'm a top class domino player myself!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I really enjoyed that


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Henry Armstrong, Manny Pacquiao, and.............._Robert Guerrero_?!?!
> 
> :err


Please don't tell me showtime actually said that!


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

I love these brawler vs boxer bouts. Guerrero the slick, boxer versus Aydin the angry, dirty, little man. Should be a good one. Porter-Gomez, eh. Hopefully, Gomez makes it interesting.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

expecting this to be decent until Gomez starts puffing. Not a fan of Porter but he should have too much for Gomez


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR Fonso!!!

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I really enjoyed that


:good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Please don't tell me showtime actually said that!


:lol: Well they didn't exactly say he was on their level or anything to be fair. It was more of a ''if he wins he'll join Henry Armstrong and Manny Pacquiao as.....'' sort of thing. It still sounds plain weird either way.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WAR Fonso!!!
> 
> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


You do realise that Teeto picked Porter to knock him out pab? :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crowd behind Gomez and so am I:bbb


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

"Lighter skinned"? How about "not black"?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Never seems to be that snap on Porters shots looks flashy but never see him hurt people regularly


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> You do realise that Teeto picked Porter to knock him out pab? :lol:


Damn, didn't realise that a team had picked him.:lol: Curse you, @Bajingo.:twisted

WAR draw/Porter British-stoppage while losing then.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Porters got that Shane Mosley stance I think.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn good opener!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Good finish by porter but wouldn't want to see him stay in front of Gomez looks a good bit bigger than him and not finding it hard to hit Porter


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> "Lighter skinned"? How about "not black"?


:lol:

10-9 Black guy


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Damn, didn't realise that a team had picked him.:lol: Curse you, @Bajingo.:twisted
> 
> WAR draw/Porter British-stoppage while losing then.


Teeto with his crazy ass predictions eh?:-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Crowd behind Gomez and so am I:bbb


he's always been a game guy.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good round that. Good fight infact.

I thought Fonz nicked it.

1-1


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Porter 2-0? If Porter starts to slow could turn out to be a war


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Teeto with his crazy ass predictions eh?:-(


There's always at least one of you dicks that picks against the dude I _want_ to win and thus makes it an utter dilemma when it comes to supporting them.:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> There's always at least one of you dicks that picks against the dude I _want_ to win and thus makes it an utter dilemma when it comes to supporting them.:lol:


Has to be done :yep


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

WOOH! Boy howdy this is a damn good fight so far! Gomez can't miss with the right hand.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I preferred Porter in the 3rd


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Porter showing little to no head movement, Gomez should target that cut


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Porter taking more chances that normal tonight and all the better a fight because of it.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny is Porter loses? Porter and Beltran have both been main sparring partners for Manny Pacquiao. Beltran was supposed to lose, but he wins. Porter is supposed to win, but if he loses that'd be pretty funny circumstances.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gomez took a bit of a pasting in the last minute, maybe Porter will get a stoppage after all :yep


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Now, Porter is breaking him down. Huge round by Porter.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Gomez has begun to look weary the last round and a half. Struggling to maintain the pace that he set early on, whereas Porter can keep it up and then some. Output is dwindling and he's walking into more and more shots.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

This is good stuff :bbb


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Gomez buzzed Porter a bit with the right hand. Porter just cannot block the right hand. As he continues to move up, he'll have to develop some sort of defense of he wants to be successful.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gomez is knackered.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gomez nackered but no quit in the man


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Gomez slowing down and getting more ragged like he generally does.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

That was a brutal headbutt. Gomez really blowing. Porter though has fantastic stamina. He doesn't look tired at all.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

How did the doc say that cut is okay to fight with? It's plain nasty!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gomez trying the headbutt combo there, that cut really is a bit nasty


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Nasty gash. Close fight, things are getting interesting in this final round.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay, Winky twins up in this bitch


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I suspect the cards will be something like 96-94, 97-93 in Porter's favour.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

_Yeesh_, that ain't pretty at all. Quality fight though, props to both of them.

:clap:

Porter's got it I reckon, although I haven't really been scoring. Fonso probably got about 3/4 rounds or so.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent fight:clap:

I like this fan friendly Porter:hey


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats it for the rest of the year for Porter.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Hell of a fight. Scorecards were fine, I guess. 98-92 was a bit harsh, but whatever. Porter, though, isn't world class, yet. World class fighters, future world class fighters don't struggle with the Alfonso Gomez level.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking hell Buncey


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Thats it for the rest of the year for Porter.


Interesting how they are using a headband as a bandage on that cut..:think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

The Ghost's missus aint much to look at is she, looks like a chipmunk with swollen cheeks


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Interesting how they are using a sweatband as a bandage on that cut..:think


Very strange mate. Looked to me like they were trying to hide it in a half arsed way or something. Weird!


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn, this is like a replay from a couple of hours ago.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Did Buncey just make a non-too-subtle analogy between todays fighters and 100m sprinters as regards "protein shakes"?????


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

EVT winning beard on the guy on the right?


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, buddy! Aydin is in the ring, and here come Guerrero. That chin doesn't look like it can hold up to a big power shot. We'll see if Guerrero can be slick enough and not get tagged too much. Should be a fun fight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Very strange mate. Looked to me like they were trying to hide it in a half arsed way or something. Weird!


Weird is the word. Normally they like to show off their battle scars!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I think hes being a bit too ambitious in the long run moving up to 147 myself, but whatever. I suppose if he fails at welter he can always move down to 140.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Aydin seems to be relishing the heel role


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

USA USA!!!!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

dirty fight


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> dirty fight


Quality fight though, Aydin's landing more right hands than I expected, even if Guerrero is doing the better work overall.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hook! said:


> dirty fight


Yeah and I like it!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

top stuff lads, propa


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thinking Froch Taylor


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Guerrero tiring. He may be breaking down. These last few rounds will be interesting. The crowd is muzzled at the moment.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

body shots doing well for the turk


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Good comeback round.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Guerrero's not moving after throwing at the moment. If there's one thing you shouldn't give Aydin it's a stationary target. Just asking him to load up on his right hands. Earlier he was taking rounds far more comfortably when letting 2's and 3's go before then stepping around and turning Aydin, though he seems to have been lacking in composure from almost the get-go.

Still, makes it a more entertaining altercation, so no real complaints from this end.:yep


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Interesting to see the California ref, Dan Stell, not giving Guerrero any favors.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

116-112 for guerrero on my card.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

:clap:Both guys gave it everything. Excellent fight


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Very good fight, Aydin impressed me somewhat. Very tenacious fighter.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

this guy is nowhere near ready for floyd


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Guerrero has a very solid chin at the weight.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Huh, good sport by Aydin. He's not blaming the judges and he's owning it. Wow, interesting, I had him pegged as a whiner because of just how he acts in the ring. He's dirty with all those rabbit punches and what not, but good for him. No excuses, not that it means anything, but he earned my respect. Hopefully, he gets another crack at some big money fights.

Well, hmm, now he's sort of blaming his blood pressure, huh. Well, still, at least he owned up to it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The 'ole ''make an excuse, but say it isn't an excuse right after'' from Aydin there.:yep

I wasn't really scoring but 116-112 seemed about right. Been a pretty damn good card tonight, 3 good'uns and one _meh_ bout suits me.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Showtime delivers again. I thought Guerrero was going to wilt but he showed championship heart to close the fight. Hard to hate the guy after all he's been through out and in the ring.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Pabby said:


> The 'ole ''make an excuse, but say it isn't an excuse right after'' from Aydin there.:yep
> 
> I wasn't really scoring but 116-112 seemed about right. Been a pretty damn good card tonight, 3 good'uns and one _meh_ bout suits me.


:lol: :yep

He started so well, too. Damn shame he had to pull out the blood pressure and boxing politics card. Either way, he still put on a solid effort. Solid fight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

TheDemolitionDan said:


> :lol: :yep
> 
> He started so well, too. Damn shame he had to pull out the blood pressure and boxing politics card. Either way, he still put on a solid effort. Solid fight.


Wouldn't mind seeing him in with Kell Brook


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing him in with Kell Brook


Yeah, that's a fantastic fight. Aydin wins, he is still relevant on the world level. If Brook wins, he's that much closer to competing for a belt. Good idea, I'd like to see that fight next.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

why didnt i stay up...raging now


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves really needs to stop fighting like Haye.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah fuck sake. Fell asleep on the floor last night right before Porter/Gomez, then woke up about half 5. My niece then gets up at 6 to stop me from getting back to sleep for any longer so I miss the boxing and feel knackered at the same time :-(

Sounds like a good fight though. Will catch up later and post my thoughts


----------

